# DS #4628: Sands of Destruction (USA)



## Chanser (Jan 13, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5884^^


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 13, 2010)

Woohoo Happy day!!!


----------



## .Darky (Jan 13, 2010)

Yay, I've been waiting for this! : )


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 13, 2010)

LOL Lance went out to buy this.


----------



## Chanser (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Eighteen (Jan 13, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> LOL Lance went out to buy this.



Hahah aww poor lance xD well at least he got it in a nice box n stuff.


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 13, 2010)

"typical jrpg wankery" indeed.


----------



## Zenith94 (Jan 13, 2010)

Any AP?


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 13, 2010)

no AP mentioned in the NFO, that's a good sign


----------



## chrisman01 (Jan 13, 2010)

why is there 2 entries on the main page?  different dumps?


----------



## xanth (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmm...I was watching that trailer and I was like, oh, an RPG. This might be fun.

...and then I saw the teddy bear.

Any JRPG that has a teddy bear character is probably just as formulaic as the 50 other ones that do also. I'm guessing we can also expect a woman who yells at men all the time, a shy/asocial/troubled protagonist, a tough engineer and/or a spunky catgirl who falls over a lot while ending all of her sentences with "~nyan."

So, despite the interesting looking combos, I think I'm going to give this one a pass probably.


----------



## reirun (Jan 13, 2010)

I think...there will be some AP..take the PS0 for example. US version was even more protected than JP.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 13, 2010)

just one more rpg for the ds


----------



## Gore (Jan 13, 2010)

reirun said:
			
		

> I think...there will be some AP..take the PS0 for example. US version was even more protected than JP.


granville is slow and posted after chanser already did


----------



## granville (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, sorry. I even tried to delete it and it wouldn't let me... >_>


----------



## Depravo (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> a woman who yells at men all the time, a shy/asocial/troubled protagonist, a tough engineer and/or a spunky catgirl who falls over a lot while ending all of her sentences with "~nyan."


You're hired!

Yours faithfully,
Head of Atlus Recruitment.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jan 13, 2010)

Great i have been waiting for this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to see the dub anime


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 13, 2010)

This was nuked.

Link.


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 13, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Yay, I've been waiting for this! : )



Uh, you people do realize this isn't a rom site?  It's not actually out or anything, they're just listing it on their website.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 13, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure he realizes that.

:]


----------



## damon666 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bixbite said:
			
		

> This was nuked.
> 
> Link.



XPA already cleared up the mess and released a RAR-FIX

Sands_Of_Destruction_USA_RARFIX_NDS-XPA

though no word on copy protection yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





good work xpa


----------



## granville (Jan 13, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rom has been dumped and released online. Scene release news like this is not posted until that happens.


----------



## Chanser (Jan 13, 2010)

CODE      ______      _           _ _____________         _______  ..xenophobia
_____|    /______)\___ _____/(_\____  \_   |_________\____  \_____________
\    |   /   _/_____  \_ _____ \|  _)  |_  |   _____ \|  _\  \__________  \
\__   _/__  __/__  \_  \    |  \_ \____/  ý   |   |  \  \____/    |_/ _)  \
/       / _\   |   |   \___|   /  | _|   _   |_  |   \_ |   \_   |_  \_   \_
_/   |___/___    |___|     /____/___| \____|    /__     /_     /____/___|    /
\____|      \)____/  |____/                |___/  \)___/  \___/         |___/
. . p r e s e n t s

Sands of Destruction
Â SEGA

+Ä-// Release Information //-Ä-ÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄ--+
³
| Store Date ..... 13/01/2009                                                
: Release Date ... 13/01/2009                                                ú
ú Filesize ....... 2048bit                                                   :
Supplier ....... THE DR IS IN                                              :
³
+ÄÄ-ÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--// Game Information //-Ä+
³
|
http://ds.ign.com/objects/142/14235197.html                                :
ú

+-// Release Notes //-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ---ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--+
³
| 
ú I'll do the sfvs myself again in future because some people are retarded  ú
|
³
+-// Greetings //-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--+
³
|
To the worthy                                                              ú


+-// Group News //ÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-+
³
|                                                                            
:  If you can obtain games before the release date and want to join the
ú  NUMBER #1 Handheld release group, drop us an email see if are applicable!      
ú
[email protected]                                 |
³
+ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ+
³ x e n o p h o b i a . 2 o o 9 ³
+ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-+


----------



## Saddles (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn, almost 200 users viewing this thread. I'm surprised this game isn't hyped.


----------



## Eighteen (Jan 13, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Damn, almost 200 users viewing this thread. I'm surprised this game isn't hyped.



..Far as I know, it IS hyped o.O right?.. or at least it was


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 13, 2010)

damon666 said:
			
		

> XPA already cleared up the mess and released a RAR-FIX
> 
> Sands_Of_Destruction_USA_RARFIX_NDS-XPA
> 
> ...



wow that was quick!


----------



## rakichaneru (Jan 13, 2010)

We wants the precious. We NEEDSSSSS the precioussssss


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 13, 2010)

finally ive been waiting 4 days for this to come out well ages including jp release but the eng one date kept getting changed
it wz originally 8th then 10th then 12th then 13th grrr make there minds up
thnx


----------



## Chaotik (Jan 13, 2010)

YAY! And it was easy to find, too.

Now the question is ... can I beat this *100%* before Glory of Heracles is released? :3


----------



## rakichaneru (Jan 13, 2010)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> YAY! And it was easy to find, too.
> 
> Now the question is ... can I beat this *100%* before Glory of Heracles is released? :3


----------



## ShadowSol (Jan 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 226 User(s) are reading this topic (146 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)



i'm guessing this is a good game then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as long as i have enough room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope it'll be worth my time!


----------



## Dragonlord (Jan 13, 2010)

Hype doesn't make a game good. From what I've seen here a run-of-the-mill JRPG. Only something for people not getting enough of JRPG. Otherwise nothing you have not seen a hundred times elsewhere.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2010)

All this "hype" is probably because the DS hasn't had a big release since probably Spirit Tracks. And this is the next best title.

Now all I need to do is find it... The ROM site I usually use doesn't have it uploaded yet and Google doesn't bring up anything. Damn!


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Jan 13, 2010)

ARGHHHH I WANT IT!!!


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 13, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.  You're wrong.

Man, why do they even include an nfo file if they're not going to be serious about it?  We're trusting these people with our DS?


----------



## haflore (Jan 13, 2010)

@Guild, Same here, guess we'll have to wait a few hours


----------



## granville (Jan 13, 2010)

It's being hyped for a couple of reasons-

1- a few of the main developers are famous developers, some from the Chrono series and Xenogears
2- it's a large game, a 256MB release. A lot of hype went into the presentation.
3- it has a somewhat original approach to protagonists. You're trying to DESTROY the world instead of saving it...
4- it's certainly not a bad game, it's decent. They promised to have retooled the battle system for the US version to make it harder and impossible to exploit.

We'll see.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 13, 2010)

So it's out! The first big DS release of 2010. Hope it won't be disappointing, the screenshots and the famitsu review are pretty promising. If Famitsu can be trusted concerning JRPGs.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

yay, i can finally get past that early stages of the game now that it is in english and hmm, wonder if any of the voices during cut scene are detained or were they cut like Valkyrie profile?

well, i didnt get far, but i wonder if xenogear's exact battle system is in there? good old /\ [] X combo


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So Granville enjoying this game?


----------



## funem (Jan 13, 2010)

xanth said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I was watching that trailer and I was like, oh, an RPG. This might be fun.
> 
> ...and then I saw the teddy bear.
> 
> ...



What he said.......


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Jan 13, 2010)

It doesn't have AP so far in the game so i doubt it will have tricky stuff later on its. Its only fucking SEGA.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elixir, playing the game?


----------



## xshinox (Jan 13, 2010)

yes its finally dumped. next ds game for me to wait for is dementium 2. next wii game is no more heroes 2


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2010)

o.o Yay! ^////^ I have been waiting forever to get this game, I thought it would never come out in English!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 13, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no.. not intending to play since played the old one ages ago...
waiting for the eternity game for ps3/xbox360
+
might give DQ6 a try


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, apparently there's some differences with this version, mainly some corrections to the battle system. Well, I thought there was.


----------



## rakichaneru (Jan 13, 2010)

Near as I can tell, Mitsuda redid the opening theme and yes, the battle system has been tweaked to make the game less painfully easy.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't find this. Only one of my many d/l sites has anything about the game, and it's info about the nuked version. very unhappy Blaze. Very bored Blaze that would much like new RPG to sink teeth into tonight to drown out sound of visiting small screaming children.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 14, 2010)

Seems like a FF13 like battle system, just not in real time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## squall23 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope undubbing this game will be easy and not a pain like PS0 was with all the online freezes and stuff.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I can't find this. Only one of my many d/l sites has anything about the game, and it's info about the nuked version. very unhappy Blaze. Very bored Blaze that would much like new RPG to sink teeth into tonight to drown out sound of visiting small screaming children.


Wait a little bit, it should be most sites in either a few hours to tomorrow morning


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2010)

But...small screaming children...even guitar hero isn't blocking the noise. it's impossible to rock with maximum efficiency with that going on. 

Quick question, a little off topic I admit but necessary. The new Jam Sessions 2. does it work on Cyclo?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally it's out.


----------



## Chaotik (Jan 14, 2010)

Let's just say ... Spain is full of luck.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, Jam Sessions 2 works perfectly on CycloDS.


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> Let's just say ... Spain is full of luck.


Yeah, with their tacos and burritos and all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaotik, you sly dog.

I found it, thank you.... But you shouldn't give hints


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2010)

To quote Apollo... GOTCHA! 

Found it, the fixed version, d/l now. Hope it works. Is it confirmed working on Cyclo yet? As I understand it there's no sign of AP yet. 

Thanks for the info on Jam Sessions 2 btw. Transferring to card now. I like just jammin' when I'm sat waiting for a meeting or something.


----------



## JBall (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I post a google search link? That doesn't count as posting illegal content does it?


----------



## em2241992 (Jan 14, 2010)

JBall said:
			
		

> Can I post a google search link? That doesn't count as posting illegal content does it?


Not sure, but if I were you, I wouldn't take any chances


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 14, 2010)

JBall said:
			
		

> Can I post a google search link? That doesn't count as posting illegal content does it?



Since Google can't find crap, there wouldn't be any risk.  Just wait until it really is uploaded on one of the actual websites which could be anywhere from tomorrow to a week from now.  GBAtemp, DS-scene, and rom-news.org just watch for when a DS game is scheduled to be released and then list the game on their site.  They have nothing to do with any actual release.


----------



## granville (Jan 14, 2010)

@elixirdream-

Well, i took a quick look at the Japanese game. Looked like a decent RPG. I like the look and feel. I'm stuck with playing it on desmume at the moment though, which is fine because it works great on my PC.

Dub seems pretty good! I'm surprised. Or maybe i've had my expectations lowered with Suikoden Tierkreis. Can't play this immediately, but i'll see if i can get a break off and on today! Got the rom, looks like there's no anti piracy yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

JBall said:
			
		

> Can I post a google search link? That doesn't count as posting illegal content does it?


I think it counts


----------



## rakichaneru (Jan 14, 2010)

Hints make it fun.


----------



## JBall (Jan 14, 2010)

Can I give the name of the site I found it from, as long as it isn't a link?


----------



## rakichaneru (Jan 14, 2010)

JBall said:
			
		

> Can I give the name of the site I found it from, as long as it isn't a link?



Obviously not.


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jan 14, 2010)

Seems like someone didn't read the rules...I do wish I could find it though...


----------



## Armenius (Jan 14, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> JBall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if anyone was interested in "just waiting", they wouldn't be sitting over this thread like a hawk. I understand your point, but it's a bit useless. Jball, and myself, are both looking to find it as soon as possible the same way others have done in this thread.


----------



## Lompio (Jan 14, 2010)

Found it!
Really doesn't take that long to find, just search harder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




9 seems like a pretty helpful number
edit#2: has anyone actually tried the rom yet? any freezing problems?


----------



## miruki (Jan 14, 2010)

LegendarySkitch said:
			
		

> Seems like someone didn't read the rules...I do wish I could find it though...


Well, there was a rather nice hint.... maybe you should look up the Spanish translation for "game" in a dictionary, knowing that could be rather helpful with google.. ;D


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

I finally found it ^//////^ yee~


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

Man, I hate when annoying people who just registered and have 0 or 1 posts send a pm asking me where to find it. How can it even cross their heads that I would answer them? Seriously, I delete those stupid pm as soon as they come up.

GBATemp should have a pm filter that allow you to automatically delete the pm of users with posts below some numbers so that you can't even see it all. Or just don't allow users below certain posts to send pm.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 14, 2010)

Tresure Hunt WINNER!!!!!!

Found it!


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 14, 2010)

I managed to find it...still debating on whether or not to try Last Window since it's so text heavy.


Edit: CRAP! My computer froze and now it won't let me try to re-download it from the site I went to. I wonder if my desktop will download it...*goes to check*


----------



## Armenius (Jan 14, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Man, I hate when annoying people who just registered and have 0 or 1 posts send a pm asking me where to find it. How can it even cross their heads that I would answer them? Seriously, I delete those stupid pm as soon as they come up.
> 
> GBATemp should have a pm filter that allow you to automatically delete the pm of users with posts below some numbers so that you can't even see it all. Or just don't allow users below certain posts to send pm.



Because having some high number of posts means they're not worthy of your attention.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2010)

> 255 User(s) are reading this topic (148 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)

^ Holy Crap


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> I managed to find it...still debating on whether or not to try Last Window since it's so text heavy.



Unless you know Japanese, don't bother. You might as well play Phoenix Wright in Japanese.


----------



## miruki (Jan 14, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Man, I hate when annoying people who just registered and have 0 or 1 posts send a pm asking me where to find it. How can it even cross their heads that I would answer them? Seriously, I delete those stupid pm as soon as they come up.
> 
> GBATemp should have a pm filter that allow you to automatically delete the pm of users with posts below some numbers so that you can't even see it all. Or just don't allow users below certain posts to send pm.


Why make a post telling ppl that you found the game then...? I mean, I'd get annoyed as hell too, which is why I usually don't tell anyone that I found a game everone is looking for.


----------



## Sudo (Jan 14, 2010)

Found it as well, going to see if I can manage to undub it.


----------



## 5% (Jan 14, 2010)

It's cool to see people dropping hints here & there, but it's not that hard to find, really


----------



## hrm316 (Jan 14, 2010)

Just found it.
Viva la Vida


----------



## WildWon (Jan 14, 2010)

As it's been said, no linking to anything dealing with the rom. No links. No google results. NO HINTS.

Nothing.

Thank you


----------



## JBall (Jan 14, 2010)

Edit: Dang it, just saw the post above me, I just edited my post. I think I'll give it up now, before I get myself or someone else in trouble.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 14, 2010)

Woo!


----------



## GreenBanana (Jan 14, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> > 255 User(s) are reading this topic (148 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 
> ^ Holy Crap



*THAT WAS AN IMPORTANT POST.*


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

miruki said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In where in that post can you interpret that I even found it?


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Jan 14, 2010)

There's a lot of Pirates here.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2010)

Found it, I'll be playing soon


----------



## LegendarySkitch (Jan 14, 2010)

I did as well. Woot, I've been waiting forever!


----------



## Lompio (Jan 14, 2010)

quickly jball edit your post!
i mean it's not like people haven't seen your hint already.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 14, 2010)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well y'know i thought the topic was getting a little repetitive so i thought id break it up a little lol


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I finally found it! Gonna have to wait for it to finish though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn >.< I found it, then turned off the download so I can run to my faster computer, only to find out the site require you to wait 30 minutes to download again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eh, I can wait another 30 minutes


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that Sand of Destrutction is out, no more rpg for me in january. Can't wait till february, when White Knight Chronicles and Star Ocean 4 comes out on PS3.


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Damn >.< I found it, then turned off the download so I can run to my faster computer, only to find out the site require you to wait 30 minutes to download again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Must be the same place I found it on since my laptop decided to freeze when I almost finished downloading it.


----------



## Sudo (Jan 14, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Now that Sand of Destrutction is out, no more rpg for me in january. Can't wait till february, when White Knight Chronicles and Star Ocean 4 comes out on PS3.


I wish I hadn't bought the 360 version of SO4. All the post-game disc swapping you had to do if you wanted to get all the achievements was ridiculous.


----------



## Psimetal2000 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just found the game here




i think the game is worth it


----------



## N-TG (Jan 14, 2010)

It's cheap for a new game...

I will wait for my regular sites to download it.... No hurry.
But I would love to find it through the hints... Thrill XD XD


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well since it's the ONLY site I found it on, I guess it is


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 14, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this hotfile or something?

Anyways found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after going through google search for about a good 10 minutes.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll have to wait 'till tomorrow to play this


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

N-TG said:
			
		

> It's cheap for a new game...
> 
> I will wait for my regular sites to download it.... No hurry.
> But I would love to find it through the hints... Thrill XD XD



For a DS game, this is not cheap.

Games today are expensives. 40$ for a DS or PSP games and 59$ for a PS3/360/Wii game. If I had bought half of the game I proudly pirated, I would obviously have no money at all.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Jan 14, 2010)

If I start playing this now will I have to restart once the undub comes out? Or will it read the save?


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 14, 2010)

Usually they just read the save.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

wow what a mess -- to-ing and fro-ing from site to site - got it finally


----------



## gameguy95 (Jan 14, 2010)

wow... haflore gave us the right hint.
followed other hints for last half hour then saw haflore's int and it worked


----------



## Takanato (Jan 14, 2010)

Good game to play while waiting for Tales of Innocence trans


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Admittedly there is a language barrier which can make it harder to find.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

But there's a site in english..


----------



## Takanato (Jan 14, 2010)

Download Size: 268 MB 
LAWL this game must be seriously epic...Anyways dlling it now ^^


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> But there's a site in english..



I don't doubt that one bit - but I couldn't find it


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

The guy above you found it.

@gameguy95, I didn't give any hint, what are you talking about


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> The guy above you found it.



yup - I'm bookmarking the site I found it in eventually


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Download Size: 268 MB
> LAWL this game must be seriously epic...Anyways dlling it now ^^


How is that even possible?  The max size should only be 256 MB and it should also be zipped, which lowers the size considerably.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 14, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 Unless it has a bunch of other crap bunched into it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will surface in popular places soon enough, just be patient if you can't find it now.


----------



## Chaotik (Jan 14, 2010)

OH Rajiv ... I want to stab your voice actor in the eye.


----------



## sagaopc (Jan 14, 2010)

I found it TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll download the game and post if game works on R4+YSmenu

is very easy to find!!! google is a good friend!!!!

Rom Name: Sands of Destruction
Rom Number: 4657
Rom Region USA
Release Group: Xenophobia
Size: 2048Mbit
Download Size: 268 MB

is a big game in all facts!!!!


----------



## fice3717 (Jan 14, 2010)

found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it was easier to find then killing a hooker and getting away with it


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

sagaopc said:
			
		

> I found it TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'll download the game and post if game works on R4+YSmenu
> 
> is very easy to find!!! google is a good friend!!!!



There is no AP, so it should obviously work.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually that is the size of the file not the zip... mine is the same size


----------



## anaxs (Jan 14, 2010)

aweomse, alot of poeple viewing this
ive been waiting for this for a while now


----------



## sagaopc (Jan 14, 2010)

25 minutes to finish download and test on emulator (i don't know if have a brick...)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine is about 8 minutes away from done, I am going to test on M3 Real (sakura and touchpad) and M3 lite
Just in case no one has yet


----------



## 5% (Jan 14, 2010)

Works on AK2i, AKAIO v1.5. 






Save file works properly as far as I can see


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine is about 8 hours, at 8-12 KB/s.


----------



## RyougaSaotome (Jan 14, 2010)

It randomly froze on me after my second battle when playing at the main character in the grotto. 

Dunno if it's a security thing or what. Running AK2i


----------



## SinR (Jan 14, 2010)

ive never heard of this game before now.

saw the post on front page, thought "oooh... pretty box art" and decided to go looking for it.


----------



## sagaopc (Jan 14, 2010)

RyougaSaotome said:
			
		

> It randomly froze on me after my second battle when playing at the main character in the grotto.
> 
> Dunno if it's a security thing or what. Running AK2i



because that i'll test the game in R4 after in YSmenu and post my impressions


----------



## ZeroTm (Jan 14, 2010)

Damn, hope it works on my r4 with ysmenu. So do I have to download the rarfix somewhere or is it in the rar file I download?


----------



## Dark_linis (Jan 14, 2010)

Download went from 2mb/s to 256kb/s

Otherwise, things are looking UUUUUUUUUP.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jan 14, 2010)

[Nintendo Ds] Sands Of Destruction INTRO



[Nintendo Ds] Sands Of Destruction GAMEPLAY


----------



## sagaopc (Jan 14, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Damn, hope it works on my r4 with ysmenu. So do I have to download the rarfix somewhere or is it in the rar file I download?


i  download with rar fix !!!!!


----------



## ZeroTm (Jan 14, 2010)

sagaopc said:
			
		

> ZeroTm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Downloaded it and it works like a charm.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jan 14, 2010)

PlayStati0nNetwork said:
			
		

> [Nintendo Ds] Sands Of Destruction INTRO
> 
> 
> 
> [Nintendo Ds] Sands Of Destruction GAMEPLAY


I tried the game I must say it is a bomb!


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Working OK on Cyclo


----------



## Exbaddude (Jan 14, 2010)

So the question is: Is there any AP? 8D


----------



## starryeyes12 (Jan 14, 2010)

found it as well, just be paitent and eventually you'll find the game.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I'm gonna stop my current down, and get it from one of my other sources.

EDIT: Update: WOOT!! Just about 2 hours, probably less!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I tested it on M3 Real sakura and Touchpad
It loads and saves with both Softrest and RTS on and off
Then I tested on M3 Lite and it works as well ^-^



			
				Exbaddude said:
			
		

> So the question is: Is there any AP? 8D


As far as I can tell, no


----------



## Exbaddude (Jan 14, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Well I tested it on M3 Real sakura and Touchpad
> It loads and saves with both Softrest and RTS on and off
> Then I tested on M3 Lite and it works as well ^-^
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks.
I can't download right now cause my brother is playing CoD:MW2 >_> 
It "Lags Him"


----------



## Fynolt (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I found it, and so far I'm liking it, but I do hope someone comes out with an undub patch. It's almost like the voice actors were picked by Funimation. Oh, wait....

Seriously, I can do better voice acting than this. Besides that gripe, great game so far.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayder (Jan 14, 2010)

Dunno where some of you guys found it at 168MB, but it was only a 89.3MB download where I got it.  Works and everything.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Why does it feel odd to have a Mod saying this? Nonetheless, I hope you enjoy the game!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Dunno where some of you guys found it at 168MB, but it was only a 89.3MB download where I got it.  Works and everything.


256 MB for me and working fine


----------



## skriblzz (Jan 14, 2010)

Nevermind, I found it. 

I'm really DIGGING this game...


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 14, 2010)

109MB for me and it does work as far as I know since I only really played the intro.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

Characters in battle move like those in Xenogears - very fluid... game is pretty neat


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 14, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Dunno where some of you guys found it at 168MB, but it was only a 89.3MB download where I got it.  Works and everything.



Maybe it was pretrimmed?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> 109MB for me and it does work as far as I know since I only really played the intro.


Strange, I've only found one site with it myself


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

They are, it's the only dump right now.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> They are, it's the only dump right now.


I am guessing they are pretrimped, I am going to trim mine to see what I get


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine isn't pre trimmed. After trimming it was about 233MB or so. I don't remember right now since I deleted it. Nope it was 222MB. Oh and mine came in a .zip if that matters which it probably does since .rar does a better job at compression.


----------



## sagaopc (Jan 14, 2010)

FUC....... download get error in 95%.... i'll download it again $%¨@#$%


----------



## Rayder (Jan 14, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, it was 89.3 zipped.  256MB ROM......trims to 222MB.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> InuYasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, mine was 268MB zipped and 256MB for the rom


----------



## Rayder (Jan 14, 2010)

Guess I have mad sources.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, seems pretty nice for an RPG.....pretty graphics and whatnot.  Voice acting is laughable though.  I only played as far as that first part where the dude sends you into the Grotto for......whatever it was he sent me in there for.....fought a few battles, found a recharge point and that's as far as I went.  Probably won't really get into it much though.  Kinda burnt-out on RPG's these days.


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 14, 2010)

There are actually a couple of sites now from what I've noticed that have up.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> There are actually a couple of sites now from what I've noticed that have up.


Yeah, the one I primarily use hasn't gotten it up yet >.> strange it's normally the one to get it first


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 14, 2010)

My main site has it now too


----------



## N-TG (Jan 14, 2010)

I found it also... 256 - Fixed version...

I will try it after the dl...
My first hours of my birthday with a new good DS game XD


----------



## lezardo56 (Jan 14, 2010)

how can i dowload this game????


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

lezardo56 said:
			
		

> how can i dowload this game????


Look it up, that's what's google's for
Rom links are against the rules on this site.
And hinting to sites is against the rules as well


----------



## sagaopc (Jan 14, 2010)

it works in R4 normally!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

sagaopc said:
			
		

> it works in R4 normally!!!!


I think it's safe to say it works on just about every card


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 14, 2010)

Just sticks on the loading screen when trying to load it on Cyclo. Maybe I got a bad dump.


----------



## TRozok21 (Jan 14, 2010)

sagaopc said:
			
		

> it works in R4 normally!!!!



I sure hope it will work with mine. The DL I'm getting is taking forever


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Just sticks on the loading screen when trying to load it on Cyclo. Maybe I got a bad dump.


What Firmware are you using?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 14, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I first tried it on an old beta I had on there (because the newer beta screwed up Might and Magic), but then I also tried on the newest beta. Same results. Gonna try another dump.


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 14, 2010)

seriously how have I not heard about this game? O.o where have I been? and what was I doing all thid time?

it looks amazing!!

gets the old EDGE card out (I want my Supercard DSTWO already >.>)


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, tell me how it goes.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 14, 2010)

I got a load error -81 on my DSTT loading this.  It was a 233 meg file after trimming.

Bad download?  Or are other DSTT users having issues?


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 14, 2010)

So, does anyone know the confirm changes between the jp and the US? 

only thing that i know is the name changed and the game is in english and that's about it? O and there are some rebalancing(?) to the game or something.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 14, 2010)

Whys this so hyped?


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 14, 2010)

It's a typical turn-based RPG. The other hardcore rpgs that came out this month were turn-offs for me. Time to poach soem gaimz.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Whys this so hyped?


It's an RPG with anime-like elements.  Instant formula for success.  
Hopefully I will enjoy this as much as I did with Nostalgia.


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 14, 2010)

The music is gorgeous, but you can barely hear the voice acting, which may be a blessing in disguise, the voice acting so far has been rather bad.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, awesome! I can't wait to try it after I finish downloading it.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 14, 2010)

The mess that surrounded this release is the perfect example of why releasing roms in split rars is a crappy practice.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using CycloDS firmware 1.56b4 with Battery Saver off and this game works fine.  
The ROM I downloaded was a .zip file and 89.2 MB in size.  Make sure you replace the .sfv file with the fixed one.  

Hopefully there won't be any anti-piracy halfway through the game.


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

Just tried it on mine(Cyclo 1.56B6) battery saver off, works fine, booted, saved and loaded.
My ROM was a .rar file, 256Mb weight.



Dunno how the game is yet, only got far enough to save, but I do know one thing: The voice-acting is not great..


----------



## janouis (Jan 14, 2010)

if i remember correctly this game has been delayed bec. they want to improve the difficulty of the game... how is it compared to the japanese version?


----------



## Rfire (Jan 14, 2010)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> I got a load error -81 on my DSTT loading this.  It was a 233 meg file after trimming.
> 
> Bad download?  Or are other DSTT users having issues?



Works fine here on my DSTT. Make sure your dats are updated.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> if i remember correctly this game has been delayed bec. they want to improve the difficulty of the game... how is it compared to the japanese version?


The only thing I heard was that they lowered the monster encounter rate.
That would seem to make the game easier, but actually that just makes you level slower and thus the game will seem harder since you'll be lower leveled than in the Japanese version.


----------



## granville (Jan 14, 2010)

One thing they fixed from early screenshots- the font. The lowercase m's used to look like n's. Now they look normal.

But they delayed it to coincide with the release of the anime in the US.


----------



## squall23 (Jan 14, 2010)

So, anyone tried undubbing it yet?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jan 14, 2010)

You know you can just turn off the voices.


----------



## .:TeMpEsT:. (Jan 14, 2010)

32 min wooot!!!


----------



## gaeanprayer (Jan 14, 2010)

Worked fine for me up until the Pig Rex boss when I got a bunch of eternal-loop errors and a game crash. I had the 250+mb xpa FIXED release.

Also, follow up attacks happen randomly. As you're attacking, occasionally you'll get more attacks added on and the button press will change into the next attack in the series. So far as I've been able to tell, there's no way to control it.


----------



## alexlol350 (Jan 14, 2010)

what ttds menu used to work the game


----------



## miruki (Jan 14, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> The problem is that I didn't even make a post like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...okay, I have to admit, you have to be really desperate to interpret it like that....


----------



## solitaryCross (Jan 14, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using edge 1.6 and i did what you said..it only goes until the loading screen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hope others have better luck. damn it..i want a new firmware now!!! i still can't play spirits tracks too..


----------



## SectionX (Jan 14, 2010)

is this game a good jrpg? Why is it so popular here?


----------



## solitaryCross (Jan 14, 2010)

its got a good team behind it so maybe..


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 14, 2010)

its very good to see this out now but the strange thing (although expected) is tht the piracy checks are not there...
this has been delayed many times and after a long drought of excellent games (hopefully) we have one good title


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeeeeyy I can't wait to play this dude! =]


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 14, 2010)

Makes me think of Golden Sun for some reason, so Im definatly gonna try this.


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 14, 2010)

I heard a vicious rumor that this will not be released in Europa, does anyone know if that is true?


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 14, 2010)

I personally don't think so. A huge work has been done to translate it to English, so a UK release at least seems highly probable.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 14, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm...which file are you referring to that needs to be replaced? It was a 89MB file that unzipped to about 262, but I think it was just the DS ROM file that was included. Does it perhaps create an incompatible save?


----------



## steirina (Jan 14, 2010)

solitaryCross said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, it doesn't work for you on the Edge with 1.6 firmware? That's strange, it's been working fine on mine. Could it possibly be a bad dump? >>;


----------



## JRPG (Jan 14, 2010)

Zelda spirit tracks works on Cyclods 1.56 Beta 3 and not Beta 4...but when I play sands of Destruction on Beta 3 the intro animtation freezes but the game is fine...does anyone else have any freezing problems?

I probably want to play this more than spirit tracks so will update to Beta 4 if the game runs fine on that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

Probably been said before, but it works on R4 firmware v1.18.

Anyway, I've been playing this game for a few hours yesterday. It's pretty damn good. Maybe because the DS has been having a shortage of titles lately (and the last big title, Spirit Tracks, I wasn't too fond of), but I'm liking it a lot. The battle system is better than your run of the mill RPG. The only thing I dislike is the random battles. Expect a full review soon.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 14, 2010)

Finally got it and fixed the problems with my SD card in order to play the damn thing (my laptop was claiming my card was write protected, dunno what that was about) It's not bad. Battle system will take some getting used to, and I have two minor complaints about the main character, Kyrie. One, that's not how I've been pronouncing his name, I thought it'd be like Kairi from Kingdom Hearts. And this girl's been going on at great length about how he's supposed to destroy the world, and he's not even questioned it yet. He's just going along with the whole thing, from what I can tell so far with the intent of nailing Morte, that seems to be foremost on his mind. But really, how desperate for action have you gotta be to just accept the whole 'destroy the world' thing? Wierd. Hope he eventually twigs that destroying the world is generally a bad idea, especially if you happen to be on said world at the time...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

SectionX said:
			
		

> is this game a good jrpg? Why is it so popular here?


Well I played a little of it, so I would say it's pretty good other than the horrible voice acting


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 14, 2010)

some1 upload it to usenet


----------



## icezmaster77 (Jan 14, 2010)

people so hype about this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice gameplay.


----------



## sadak5 (Jan 14, 2010)

Downloaded of 256 MB size.

I experienced some slowdowns while in battle in my M3i with sakura, can anyona confirm this?
I think I need to test it in my EZ-Flash Vi and old style supercard


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 14, 2010)

gaeanprayer said:
			
		

> Worked fine for me up until the Pig Rex boss when I got a bunch of eternal-loop errors and a game crash. I had the 250+mb xpa FIXED release.
> 
> Also, follow up attacks happen randomly. As you're attacking, occasionally you'll get more attacks added on and the button press will change into the next attack in the series. So far as I've been able to tell, there's no way to control it.



You have to spend points on certain skills to able to link into more attacks. For example, Kyrie's flurry type skill will into another flurry skill once you get it into level 2.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 14, 2010)

The camera is so fucking annoying!

Its basically the dragon quest camera controls but you cant move your character when turning it arrrgh!


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 14, 2010)

asterion said:
			
		

> Works on AK2i, AKAIO v1.5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it wont work for me!
how do i use fix?


----------



## SilentEvoker (Jan 14, 2010)

Got the Sands_Of_Destruction_USA_RARFIX_NDS-XPA file, unrar-ed it, and it won't work. Using an R4 with YSauto v.0.0.2.

Rom loading failed. disk errcode=-81

Help would be nice. Thanks in advance


----------



## gaeanprayer (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> gaeanprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not what I was referring to. Sometimes characters will start a battle with 3 of those dots under their bar to let you know they can attack three times, sometimes they only get one, sometimes they get more during their attack, etc. That is what I meant cannot be controlled. It's an annoying system, and should at the very least be explained with ingame tutorial.


----------



## demitrius (Jan 14, 2010)

What a boring game.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried three different dumps from three reputable sources, and they all just sit on the loading screen. For those who got it working on CycloDS, did you have to alter the ROM in any way?


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 14, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am playing this on the acekard 2i, just read your post and thought i'd try it on the cyclo to see itf it will load up, and yes it is working fine

v1.56b6


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 14, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it working fine for me on CycloDS 1.56b4

used
Sands_Of_Destruction_USA_RARFIX_NDS-XPA.rar is was a 256mb file

NOT trimmed
battery saver: Disabled


----------



## haflore (Jan 14, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it working first time I loaded it. Trimmed Rom(though I doubt that's necessary), other than that nothing.


----------



## gaeanprayer (Jan 14, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> What a boring game.



That's how I felt at first, but once I started amassing a large amount of CP (you'll get cp x2 items very quickly) it got better. Here's a hint to people, get your first skill to level 7 asap (around level 20). When you do, you'll get the option to enhance the skill. Select the top option (Fortitude I think it was called) and it will link the skill with the next in line, so you only need one combat turn to pull of both attacks. Extra hits, extra damage, and the animation flows smoothly from one attack to the next.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 14, 2010)

gaeanprayer said:
			
		

> Mr.Positive said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you mean BP. If it helps, early on Morte learns a Quip that can sometimes increase Bp at the start of battle. (Go to her screen in the Party Menu, select quips and equip "THERE'S MORE THAN ENOUGH DESTRUCTION TO GO AROUND") Also when you start learning more combo abilities that link with each other, As your going through a combo you'll score some extra BP so you can finish an attack set.

Ex. Flurry attack 1> Flurry attack 2> 1 extra BP rewarded> Flurry attack 3

As you learn more abilities by spending CP, Your able to use more complex and combotastic maneuvers like a three hit combo and finishing with an SP skill/magic or using an item. (i.e. healing your group or throwing a grenade to finish an enemy off) Keep in mind that your turn ends automatically if you use a skill or item, so if you have more than one bp during any given turn you might want to attack your foe a little before using a skill/item.

Once you get a little further in the game and are able to pull things like this off, that's when things get fun.

@irpacynot: are you unzipping the rom directly to your SD folder? If so you should unzip it to a folder on your computer and copy/cut+paste it to your Micro SD.


----------



## SargeSmash (Jan 14, 2010)

sadak5 said:
			
		

> Downloaded of 256 MB size.
> 
> I experienced some slowdowns while in battle in my M3i with sakura, can anyona confirm this?
> I think I need to test it in my EZ-Flash Vi and old style supercard


Same issue here.  I'm not sure if it's normal or not.  It looks like hitches in the animation.

Anyway, I'm going to try this out for a bit more.  I'm trying to decide whether I want to pick it up or not.  It seems decent enough, but I'm swimming in JRPGs at this point, and the backlog remains ever-growing.  I'm actually a little more intrigued by Glory of Heracles.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 14, 2010)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what the heck I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm....not sure what your issue may be.  The game runs fine on my CycloDS using 1.56b6 (which seems to be a very solid FW), trimmed ROM (222MB), but I only played as far as getting into the first dungeon, doing a few battles and finding a.....recharge point, I'd guess you'd call it.  I did skip the opening sequence animations though.  The only thing I had to do was copy all the RARFIX files into the main set of files, overwriting whatever dupe files it had between the two. Then the whole thing unrar'd to a 256MB nds, which I trimmed with NDSTokyoTrim to 222MB, put it on my cart and it worked fine.  When I first booted it, a little box came up saying something like, "creating save file, please wait", with a little character dancing in the box for about 15 seconds or so, then the game continued and ran fine.

Maybe try reformatting your microSD?  Possibly you never deleted your CycloDS folder on the microSD when you updated your firmware?  That folder is instantly recreated anyway and the only thing you need to do is put any skins or cheat dats back in it.  I NEVER just leave the old CycloDS folder there when I update firmwares, it can cause flakiness like what you're describing.

Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 14, 2010)

help! im on akaio 1.5 and it wont play past the brgining talky bit it freezes on battle?
what i do? cos i dont know how to use rom fix


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2010)

SilentEvoker said:
			
		

> Got the Sands_Of_Destruction_USA_RARFIX_NDS-XPA file, unrar-ed it, and it won't work. Using an R4 with YSauto v.0.0.2.
> 
> Rom loading failed. disk errcode=-81
> 
> Help would be nice. Thanks in advance


Never underestimate the power of the Panasonic Formatter.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 14, 2010)

yess i found it 
luckily i waited till the next day
its at my normal site now.

so far saving works
but im not very far into it
about 4:40 sec then saved

tried loading it and it worked fine.
anyone else running it r4 with ysmenu?

so far so good
i like the game too


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 14, 2010)

will anyone help?
i cant get it to work how does the fix work what do i dooooo??


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 14, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> will anyone help?
> i cant get it to work how does the fix work what do i dooooo??



Just download the rarfix then. Also, if you have Akaio 1.5, why not update to 1.5.1 with the latest loader?


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 14, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will tht work?


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 14, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, it worked on me so..


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 14, 2010)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome thnx


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 14, 2010)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where i get loaders?


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 14, 2010)

Love the game, the charming graphics and stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have one problem, I play it on R4. Okey, two problems.. But seriously, sometimes if I want to save, after I save i don't hear or hear a sound like bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.. Does someone experiences that too?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Love the game, the charming graphics and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think there was a sound like that. I don't hear any either, but assuming there's no audio problems at all (VA, sound effects, background music, etc are all intact), I think it's just not there.

But yeah, I'll probably write up a full review tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Tried it. Well, I'm currently completing Spirit Tracks, so I have a pretty strong contender to compare with, and the game feels good with tiny irritating details. First, the opening video quality. Yeah, they went 256 Mb and all, but SUCH compressing.... The video of this quality was all right on the DS in 2006 maybe, but not in 2010! The graphics are really cute and done with care. Except for the character sprites. Also, the camera zooms on them during cut-scenes for a reason, showing a mash-up of pixels... the exploration and battle show them from reasonable distance, though. Overall, a very solid effort, I guess, with all that world destruction twist, but not sure if it will hold up against the upcoming Glory of Heracles.


----------



## HunterJ (Jan 14, 2010)

can some one pm me instruction of how to sort this and also instructions of how to fix rom PLZZ
cos all methods ive been toold dont work for me


----------



## Chaotik (Jan 14, 2010)

... this HunterJ is *REALLY* getting on my nerves.

'nyway, awesome game so far! It's a shame there's only 6 characters you can use, but their development more than makes up for it ;3


----------



## Sudo (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anyone figured out which files need to be replaced to undub it yet?


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 14, 2010)

Sudo said:
			
		

> Has anyone figured out which files need to be replaced to undub it yet?



thiswill be for that


----------



## N-TG (Jan 14, 2010)

1) R4 1.18 it works (used the rarfix)
2) For the skills can I upgrade them only 5 times on Attack and Accuracy or more?
3) The undub works but I need 2 thing if there is a link
-a)Tool to see the number of the game for the cheats
-b)Tool to change the cheats to match that number so I can see them.

Good game though


----------



## Arp1 (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually don't play RPG's, (Other then Pokemon) but this one seemed pretty popular. So far it works on Supercard DSonei perfectly, faced a few monsters, saved. So far its like every RPG I've tried, other then the combo bar.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 14, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> I usually don't play RPG's, (Other then Pokemon) but this one seemed pretty popular. So far it works on Supercard DSonei perfectly, faced a few monsters, saved. So far its like every RPG I've tried.



You obviously haven't tried many RPGs, then. It's got a rather unique battle system than most boring, streamlined RPGs.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 14, 2010)

Great. Another RPG.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a few hours into the game, and i'm just getting the hang of the battle system, i'm quite enjoying the game


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 14, 2010)

gaeanprayer said:
			
		

> demitrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you put that in a little more detail? Can you only do this at Level 20+? Because my first skill with Kyrie (One-Two Slash) is maxed at Lv6.


----------



## michaeru (Jan 14, 2010)

First Impression: This is like that FF that just came out. I'm watching lots of cut scenes.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 14, 2010)

I must say after 2 hours of playing reading this game, this game is horrible.
It's a typical RPG alright, by typical I mean it borrowed the same story of every RPG, graphics of every DS RPG. and even filled itself with enough boring dialogue to make a school special seem entertaining. I can't seem to understand why this game is being so hyped?
It would have been more interesting if you could have played the Wolf boys and not the normal humans, I would like to add as a personal note. Then it would have been a lot more interesting.
First impression I would give this game a 5/10, being nice at least
EDIT: And the battle system reminded me of Lunar Dragon Song


----------



## Takanato (Jan 15, 2010)

The guy above me obviously has no likeness for RPG games or for unique games. This game is okay in every section. Gay Gamer you have no taste for good games>_>. Don't listen to his advice, I'm into five hours of playing this game and I have had no troubles with it. It is a very awesome game


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2010)

Everyone has their opinion, but it doesn't mean we can't do some friendly debate.



			
				A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I must say after 2 hours of playing reading this game, this game is horrible.
> 
> It's got text, boo-hoo. It's called story telling. Not to mention there is a fair amount of voice acting in it, too. And aren't the cutscenes skippable? It's very cutscene heavy alright, but for a DS game to have this many is quite cool. Makes it even feel like a console game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Takanato (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah..Gay Gamer has absolutely no taste for good games. I bet his idea of a good game is Luminous Arc, when this is ten times better.


----------



## N-TG (Jan 15, 2010)

For Bad voice one DS acting I will say 2 words...

Professor Layton


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 15, 2010)

N-TG said:
			
		

> For Bad voice one DS acting I will say 2 words...
> 
> Professor Layton


Don't know what you're talking about.  Layton had one of the best voice acting of all the DS games.  It's good enough to be anime in my opinion.


----------



## silleeel (Jan 15, 2010)

I despise the camera controls so much on this game im thinking of giving up on it, its frustrating me that much! The way your character has to stand perfectly still when you turn the camera with the L & R buttons makes me angry!

Ive got to the point were i try and avoid turning the camera fullstop but then i miss stuff obscured by walls like signs or treasure chests!


----------



## N-TG (Jan 15, 2010)

I mean Professor Layton game had one of the best voice acting on the ds and I enjoy all my games on japanese but it's the first game I hated Japanese Languages and enjoyed the English ones.

Guild said that most of the games on the DS have bad voice acting. How that apllies only one English games and not on Japanese one?


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 15, 2010)

silleeel said:
			
		

> I despise the camera controls so much on this game im thinking of giving up on it, its frustrating me that much! The way your character has to stand perfectly still when you turn the camera with the L & R buttons makes me angry!
> 
> Ive got to the point were i try and avoid turning the camera fullstop but then i miss stuff obscured by walls like signs or treasure chests!



None of the treasure chests are really hidden. There's a little exclamation point that shows up when you're near a chest.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright, so personally I didn't like this game, then again I am not much into video games nowadays really.
I guess I didn't need to lay it on so harsh and with no real logical argument other than a long rant that made no since.
I do that sometimes, I am an ass at times.
Edit: Excuse any of my stupid post for the next few days.
This will explain why


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 15, 2010)

Since this was just posted on my usual ROM site and isn't too big (89.2MB) I'm downloading it (4628 - Sands of Destruction (U)(Xenophobia).rar)

Destroy the world instead of saving it? Sounds fun!
*clears off music folder on SD card*


----------



## gaeanprayer (Jan 15, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> gaeanprayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As you level up, the cap on your customization of skills will raise. Around 20 the cap was 7, and at 28 the cap raised to 8. I'm not sure what the hard cap is, but it's probably high enough that you can max or almost max both power and accuracy of a skill by level cap.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 15, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Hmm....not sure what your issue may be.  The game runs fine on my CycloDS using 1.56b6 (which seems to be a very solid FW), trimmed ROM (222MB), but I only played as far as getting into the first dungeon, doing a few battles and finding a.....recharge point, I'd guess you'd call it.  I did skip the opening sequence animations though.  The only thing I had to do was copy all the RARFIX files into the main set of files, overwriting whatever dupe files it had between the two. Then the whole thing unrar'd to a 256MB nds, which I trimmed with NDSTokyoTrim to 222MB, put it on my cart and it worked fine.  When I first booted it, a little box came up saying something like, "creating save file, please wait", with a little character dancing in the box for about 15 seconds or so, then the game continued and ran fine.
> 
> Maybe try reformatting your microSD?  Possibly you never deleted your CycloDS folder on the microSD when you updated your firmware?  That folder is instantly recreated anyway and the only thing you need to do is put any skins or cheat dats back in it.  I NEVER just leave the old CycloDS folder there when I update firmwares, it can cause flakiness like what you're describing.
> 
> Hope you get it figured out.



Hmm...thanks, man. No, I never really considered first deleting the old Cyclo folder before updating, but I'll keep that in mind for future updates. I am curious, however, about the RARFIX you mentioned. I didn't do anything like that, so perhaps that's my problem. After all, I first attempted to play the game with the original firmware I had on there, but I got the same results. So perhaps the issue lies with the RARFIX.


----------



## haflore (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't delete the Cyclo folder on mine and have never had any problems.

BTW there's a Beta7 for Cyclo now, maybe it'll help you.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> The guy above me obviously has no likeness for RPG games or for unique games. This game is okay in every section. Gay Gamer you have no taste for good games>_>. Don't listen to his advice, I'm into five hours of playing this game and I have had no troubles with it. It is a very awesome game


I am not the biggest fan of RPG's nowadays to be honest with you (school has consumed my video game life!), but when I made that post it was mainly because I wasn't feeling at all right due to well a lot of reasons. Please ignore that post.


----------



## georgebeller (Jan 15, 2010)

RyougaSaotome said:
			
		

> It randomly froze on me after my second battle when playing at the main character in the grotto.
> 
> Dunno if it's a security thing or what. Running AK2i



It did the exact same thing here, random freeze at random battle in grotto. AK2i on akAIO 1.5.1
Any solution?


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 15, 2010)

Random freezes you say?
Hmm...Advance Wars; Days of Ruin was crashing on me the other day...try doing the following;
Reformat your MicroSD card with the Panasonic SD Formatter and then when you restore your files to your SD Card, delete globalsettings.ini.
Globalsettings.ini, this little bastard can decide to be a total dooshnozzle and freak'n corrupt. When you delete this and run AKAIO again, it will regenerate a new one, although you will need to set it back to the skin you had active again.

I have gotten to, oh darn, how far did I get in the bloody game again!? *Goes to look* Oh yes, that right! I got to Fallenmire.
I have experienced no CRASHES of RANDOMNESS at all.

Also, what makes the battle system harder!? It plays the same, I think SEGA was talking out their arse or something.
If anything, they made the battles EASYER! Just SPAM Skills and grind near HP/SP Recovery areas before activating an event/boss.

Yes, even the Final Fantasy/Dragon Quest Golden Rules work in this game.
1: Grind like a hoe
2: Earn Money off grind kills like a Pimp
3: Buy the best stuff and max out your recovery items, LIKE A BOSS.
4: DESTROY TEH WORLDZ! LIKE A BOSS!!


----------



## don_eno (Jan 15, 2010)

i have two questions about this game.
1. after 15 or 20 minutes of playing the sound freeze and i can't play it anymore. 
2. there are two roms of this game one 256 mb and the other 89.2mb. i have the 256 mb rom and a R4 v1.24


----------



## Aweome Nes (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm running R4 with YSMenu
I downloaded the xenophobia release
The game at first is fine then when i save the sound seem to stop when you get to the next area the sounds goes off like crazy closed my DS and no sound then the game freezes
Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## lolzed (Jan 15, 2010)

don_eno said:
			
		

> i have two questions about this game.
> 1. after 15 or 20 minutes of playing the sound freeze and i can't play it anymore.
> 2. there are two roms of this game one 256 mb and the other 89.2mb. i have the 256 mb rom and a R4 v1.24


wut?both aren't questions but i get what you were saying
the answer to 2 is that the 89.2 is compressed,if you extract it it's 256mb,i dunno what you were saying about the 256 tho


----------



## Suimancer (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm having the same problem using NO$GBA. I hope some could help.


----------



## dib (Jan 15, 2010)

This game is far more insufferable than I ever thought it would be.  Playing the Japanese version for a few minutes it looked pretty good (for a DS game, at least) but anything past a few minutes is torture.  Terrible story, executed at a painfully slow pace.  Tons of anime bullshit abounds.

And as far as looking good, even that turned out to be deceptive when slowdown is the norm while simply walking around locations.

I'm beginning to think Japan doesn't understand that you don't have to hire the first voice actor to audition for a role.  I am also led to believe that no studio in the entire country has ever tried budgeting for a director to bring some order to the acting.

And for yet another jRPG installment they have sucked the adventure completely out of the genre.  Choosing locations on a menu.  Woo.  What will it take to have a game with an overworld again, that even the earliest NES games were able to achieve?  How about locations you would actually revisit and find something to do?  Why has that become too much to ask of Japanese developers in the past decade, other than the fact that they seem indolent and unmotivated?

The only thing this game has going for it is being able to skip the story entirely with the start button, which I've made great use of and hours in I have no idea what is going on nor do I find myself caring.  My only real letdown is that the battle system isn't nearly as interesting as I first expected: turning out to be another formulaic variation on the same theme that they've been running to since the late 80s.  Which has never proven to be a bad thing other than it can't singularly carry a game when everything else is comprised of unmitigated suck.


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 15, 2010)

Aweome Nes said:
			
		

> I'm running R4 with YSMenu
> I downloaded the xenophobia release
> The game at first is fine then when i save the sound seem to stop when you get to the next area the sounds goes off like crazy closed my DS and no sound then the game freezes
> Anyone having the same problem?



Me too! Shit! I hoped it waj ust my SD, it's kind of annoying, isn't it? And the game looks like it's acting kind of slow eh?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2010)

it works perfect in no$zoomer. game isn't that good though.


----------



## don_eno (Jan 15, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Aweome Nes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same problem here


----------



## KevInChester (Jan 15, 2010)

The voice acting as has been mentioned many times isn't of the highest quality... however my main issue is the pacing, all delivered at the same tempo, with pauses in between each characters speech.  This really throws off any sense of urgency in the game.

After escaping from the prison, you are then treated to non interactive story setting scenes totally something like 12 minutes.  Felt like torture.


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 15, 2010)

The Fighting is fun (More animation than Pokemon)
only the video's (not really videos) are to long and as KevInChester Said
there is a pause between the talking in the video so that is making
the video's longer. Played 1 hour and I'm now in the ship (not the green guy's one)
It's great story but the video things are to long ^^

SOS-Rens


----------



## Augustburnsred (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey peeps is this game freezing on anybody?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have an authentic acekard2i running 1.5.1 with latest loaders.

Ive been playing for almost 5 hours already and now im stuck. in azure city when you visit the city for the second time it hangs on a black screen. Ive downloaded the rom 3 times at 2 different places and i still have the same problem with the game hanging when you enter the shopping center in azure city. the music continues to play but the video never comes back up?


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jan 15, 2010)

The only thing that drawed my attention to this game was it that some devolpers from xenogears actually worked on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I Hope that the game have a good story.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 15, 2010)

So far my opinion on this game is divided

pros:
Great battle system (i assume everyone knows about pressing L to access the other attacks)
Great graphics
Story seems cheesey but interesting
Difficulty is just right
Battles across both screens looks cool especially on enemies that take up both screens

Cons:
Camara is anoying to turn
long pauses in speech during cutscenes
Attempts at humour fall flat 
Voice acting is bad especially in battles
Too frequent random fights


----------



## georgebeller (Jan 15, 2010)

Augustburnsred said:
			
		

> Hey peeps is this game freezing on anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems the DJ91990 advices did the trick for me, i'm not so far in the game but i passed the first two dungeons without trouble. Fingers crossed.
And thanks for the response DJ91990.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Got around to playing this game when I was in less pain, it's not bad.
Not the best game I ever played (that award goes to Portal), but not as bad as I as I said it was when I hurting.


----------



## freshness (Jan 15, 2010)

man the voice acting...forget it...i´m also disappointed that the story line isn´t the same like in the anime...i think they should have explained the beasts control the human thing straight from the beginning...and I can´t understand why they tell you that kyrie is the destructo after one hour gameplay...that really pisses me off...I´m sure that everyone who watched the anime can understand my feelings about the story...the battlesystem seems interesting and the graphics(in the battles) amazed me...first game after chrono trigger which keeps me turning on my ds not for listen to music...


----------



## Magus (Jan 15, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> The Fighting is fun (More animation than Pokemon)
> only the video's (not really videos) are to long and as KevInChester Said
> there is a pause between the talking in the video so that is making
> the video's longer. Played 1 hour and I'm now in the ship (not the green guy's one)
> ...


i've just crossed that bit,if you need it i can give you a save


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 15, 2010)

CycloDS v1.56 BETA 4 works 100% ok so far.
Played for 3 hr's and looking for Blue Rose now.
Nice bosses, Piggus Rex was fun though he had ~3000HP (!)

Environs are beautiful reminiscent of Baldurs Gate, v.nice 2D isometric grafix.
Music good as well, lot of customisation for chars.

Negatives are too much on rails, cut-scenes go on too long, voice acting is poor, why not keep JPN voices and just sub-title ?

Nice game but not great DQ9 is still much better and even FF4 is better


----------



## abbadab (Jan 15, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Got around to playing this game when I was in less pain, it's not bad.
> Not the best game I ever played (that award goes to Portal), but not as bad as I as I said it was when I hurting.


what game is portal?


----------



## Shardnax (Jan 15, 2010)

This is World Destruction yes?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2010)

abbadab said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. There's some changes in it though, I think they made some small tweaks to the battle system so it couldn't be abused or something. I never played the Japanese version, though.


----------



## Shardnax (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, according to Play Asia, Infinite Space will be out in March.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 15, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Great battle system (i assume everyone knows about pressing L to access the other attacks)




You can do that???
I was wondering how to do all those other attacks which I saw in the customize menu.........
Thanks!


EDIT:It seems I too have the sound problem.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 15, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> Negatives are too much on rails, cut-scenes go on too long, voice acting is poor, why not keep JPN voices and just sub-title ?



Because that would be a very unprofessional thing for a localization group to do. Even though there are people on the internet that like Japanese voices, people IRL would be putoff by voice overs in a language that they don't understand. Plus scenes where characters learn Quips would turn out weird.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> (i assume everyone knows about pressing L to access the other attacks)



I don't think they're alternate attacks, I think they just show the affects of your attacks. When if you have a skill that can cause Numb then it'll show up as "Numb" when you hold L. And for attacks, if it deals Slashing damage, it'll show up as "Slash". That's what I thought.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2010)

I love this game and its funny.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 15, 2010)

The Rose Garden is a fun maze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Get a nice wind cloak and must be some more goodies hiden away there, more searching needed (!)


----------



## Inunah (Jan 15, 2010)

At 0:40 of that video I heard "You're Hitler!"


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 15, 2010)

Great way to get a Fabuloso Weapon Early on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I was embuing my weapons when I found I have 11 AGL's
Okay lets see what these do, hmmm, increase EVP, stick on Destructor boy.
So I see the screen 'good match between this weapon and element' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow! Get a Bonus add (!) So for 1 AGL I get +1 Bonus AGL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every few embues.

And then after 7-8 embues I see AGL+10 ---> AGL 10% (?!)
Wait a mo! My Combat Knife has just mutated to a Crewel Knife like +30 ATK better (!!)
Yippee! Destructor Boy goes from weakest attacker to best attacker with HUGE evasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Also try VIT & STR 10 embues to see what ace high-level weapons you get early on


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 15, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> N-TG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Professor Layton's voice acting was great!


----------



## Inunah (Jan 15, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to say it was... But I deleted the game because the anime style seen in the opening wasn't a whole game thing, and there wasn't voice acting all the time, either..... So I wouldn't be able to agree, actually.


----------



## Arp1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Arp1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I noticed the battle system was different, not like my usual Pokemon, and Final Fantasy. Somethings I do love about this game though it the Camera, and a bit of the battle system, since its kind of like a mix of normal turn based attacks, but hit the right button and get a combo like Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't if its just me or not but once and while everytime I save, the music/sound goes out of whack and then it freezes.

Don't know why this happens

Otherwise, it is a really good game, takes a bit to get used to the battle system but no problem


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 15, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I deleted the game because when you have to use Gamefaqs for all of the puzzles you probably shouldn't be playing the game.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 16, 2010)

Sky Gaol maze is Destruct-ing my brain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Each time you enter a room the camera changes the view-point, it circles round a central hub argh!
Still I got 2x Gold & 2x CP accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & 100,000 Gold + 7 levels


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 16, 2010)

hey guys.
im wondering where all th attacks are you can find in customation menue?
when i use blood atacks and press L hes not doing the attack he doing only toadschool salad or what its name.
And why there arent fight animations like in the trailer?
sorry for my bad english


----------



## Augustburnsred (Jan 16, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> Sky Gaol maze is Destruct-ing my brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im stuck in the chamber of knights with all the mirrors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its actually starting to annoy me


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 16, 2010)

Woot! Finished the game, now I can dedicate my time to Glory of Heracles when it's released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 16, 2010)

already


----------



## junkish (Jan 16, 2010)

hmm been playing for around 3hours now, for some reason the enemy only attack Morte, hardly kyrle and Taupy, any others who has this problem?

EDIT: found the problem, its her gear who has some some ability that draw enemies to her


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jan 16, 2010)

It's fine, too, because most armor with the Warpaint ability also gives lots of defense to take the blows for your entire team.

Also, the L-Button does NOT give you new moves. It gives you an explanation of what your moves DO.

There are two types of moves you can't simply perform with just X and Y, they are Follow Ups and Specials.

To use Follow Up moves you need to "stun" an enemy. The way this works is that certain moves have an attribute that tosses enemies into the top screen, knocks them into the bottom screen, or simply dazes them. If you manage to inflict stun, you'll notice that X and Y have been replaced by the Follow Up move. Press either, and you'll use it.

For specials, you shouldn't worry about them early in the game. They're not very easy to pull off in regular battles and even in boss fights you might only do one or two, and it will probably be Taupy. They're easier later on, but seriously, unless you're L20 don't bother. Anyway, you may or may not have noticed, but fulfilling certain conditions(Getting a Critical, Getting a 10 hit combo) gives you extra BP(Those orbs required to perform an attack). In order to use a Special you must get SIX BP. You'll know when you've reached it because the central orb turns gold. At this point, hitting X or Y will allow you to perform your special. Going into the Skill menu will allow you to perform your 4th skill.


----------



## Sjaz (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm one hour into the game and I'm not liking it so far. Yeah, I read that the first two hours are mostly made up of cut-scenes and dialogue, but what I wasn't enjoying what I've played so far.

I'm a big J-RPG fan, so should I keep playing? Or should I just move along..


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmm Kylie only has 1 orb now so he just attacks 1 time in battles (?)

When you get a star in customising your attacks, what do those 2 options do ?
'force ability' 'customise 2 x ...'
That Hero accessory that does 2x SATK but 1/2 ATK, does that mess up your no. of orbs?


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 16, 2010)

Sjaz said:
			
		

> I'm one hour into the game and I'm not liking it so far. Yeah, I read that the first two hours are mostly made up of cut-scenes and dialogue, but what I wasn't enjoying what I've played so far.
> 
> I'm a big J-RPG fan, so should I keep playing? Or should I just move along..



Keep playing the game starts to get more enjoyable as you play through it and get a better grasp of the battle system.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 16, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Woot! Finished the game, now I can dedicate my time to Glory of Heracles when it's released
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just "Dot dot dot" ...


----------



## Kawo (Jan 16, 2010)

I can't understand how the combo system works, I have made the special of Topy 2 times and Kyrie once but Morte don't go over the third hit.
And even the complete combo is not always a special.
What the fuck is this system.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jan 16, 2010)

Kawo said:
			
		

> I can't understand how the combo system works, I have made the special of Topy 2 times and Kyrie once but Morte don't go over the third hit.
> And even the complete combo is not always a special.
> What the fuck is this system.


You're only rewarded more orbs if you crit or get a combo over 10. You're only allowed to use a Special after getting 6 orbs, not for finishing a combo. Wait until level 20. You'll get a chance to link every Flurry attack into a single move. It makes Specials really easy.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 17, 2010)

Giving up, maze following maze is just too annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This game feels more like an experiment than an enjoyable experience


----------



## solitaryCross (Jan 17, 2010)

has anybody using edge 1.6 managed to get this working yet? and how? coz mine freezes at the loading screen.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 17, 2010)

Really disappointed by this game. Between the dialogue and combat, it's an amazing collection of JRPG cliches. Gets a big "meh" from me. It's solid, polished and surprisingly challenging, but just...so damn generic.


----------



## janouis (Jan 18, 2010)

this game keeps freezing when you go to the prison to rescue agan i'm using ackard 2i flashcart... anyone has the same problem with the rom?


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 18, 2010)

does anyone else feel that Morte completely sucks?
I mean, low DPS, low ACC, and the power she has dosn't make up for it, because she rarely gets critical with 3 hits which makes are pretty useless,expecially in boss fights where it's nessary to build up BP to dish out some pain.

Anyone else think this?


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree, Taupy was just god-like in comparison, 3-4 orbs multi-strike attacks, 1 time I got a 24-hit combo against 1st elemental boss and did 2000 dmg (!)
Probably time to swap her out for Agan or the Dragonkind woman (uses guns multi-strike attack well)
Amongst many faults the balancing is askew in this game as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the next 'best' RPG after this 1 in ENG coming out?


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 18, 2010)

Glory of Heracles should be arriving in a day or two, Jabba.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 18, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> Glory of Heracles should be arriving in a day or two, Jabba.


Ah great thanks!
I saw some screens here -- http://uk.media.ds.ign.com/media/142/14245996/imgs_1.html
looks promising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right I'm binning Sands and will try out this 1


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 18, 2010)

Rhia is the best character IMO.She does a flurry chain of 17 hits. Plus, her life which prevents debuffs is really usesful on fights with annoying debuffs such as confuse etc.
My team of Taupy, Kyrie and Rhia is doing pretty well.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 18, 2010)

Hee hee I drew a map to work out that annoying Knight Chamber maze, here it is for anyone suffering on it.
I hope that's the last maze argh!







*Start @ A1-C2-E3-G2-F4-E6-F8-D7-E5 CENTRAL SQUARE*


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 19, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> Hee hee I drew a map to work out that annoying Knight Chamber maze, here it is for anyone suffering on it.
> I hope that's the last maze argh!



I can barely read it/understand a thing from that.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 19, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I can barely read it/understand a thing from that.


lolz ;P I modified it to have square detail, hope its understandable ;P
Anyhow just kicked Aquilas Rex and now onward and upward


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 19, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Rhia is the best character IMO.She does a flurry chain of 17 hits. Plus, her life which prevents debuffs is really usesful on fights with annoying debuffs such as confuse etc.
> My team of Taupy, Kyrie and Rhia is doing pretty well.


Yay I find the same party is ace.
I see the key to getting multi-hit combos is customising your X/Y skills to the max, though higher-levels cost 100's of points.
You get a GREAT accessory in the Sky Gaol that increases CPx2, invaluable in upgrading your skills to the max.


----------



## Avalith (Jan 19, 2010)

What's with everybody saying Taupy is awesome?  I've used him for quite some time and he just.. sucks.  I'm lucky to get more than 1 BP on him at a time. =/

Also, does anyone mind sharing how to get past the puzzle with the Book of Light in Lyse?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jan 19, 2010)

Avalith said:
			
		

> What's with everybody saying Taupy is awesome?  I've used him for quite some time and he just.. sucks.  I'm lucky to get more than 1 BP on him at a time. =/


You didn't fortify his flurry attacks did you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With all flurries linked together, he can pretty much do a Special every turn. That is if the enemy doesn't die before he gets a chance. As far as I've played, the only person that matches him is Rh'ia.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 19, 2010)

Avalith said:
			
		

> What's with everybody saying Taupy is awesome?  I've used him for quite some time and he just.. sucks.  I'm lucky to get more than 1 BP on him at a time. =/
> 
> Also, does anyone mind sharing how to get past the puzzle with the Book of Light in Lyse?


Taupy starts with 3 Bps for me always manages to get the maximum BPs.Plus he never ever misses and has a godly resurrection spell as well amazing evasiveness.Maybe his morale is down. You must be using items with broken hearts.

As for Lyse, I just walked through the light and dark and somehow managed to get into the temple.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 19, 2010)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Avalith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much anyone can do a special with all flurries linked together provided the enemy doesn't die before you can use a special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Kyrie can do it, my Morte can do it and my Taupy can do it. (Agan can't since I don't use him and I just got Rhi'a)


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tried the game yesterday....and man the voices are horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,made me turn off my damned DS!!


----------



## Guy.brush (Jan 19, 2010)

BAHIM Z 360 said:
			
		

> Tried the game yesterday....and man the voices are horrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a japanese dubbed version around the netz. It still has english texts, but the voices are much better in japanese!


----------



## Chanser (Jan 19, 2010)

Guy.brush said:
			
		

> BAHIM Z 360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=9398


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 19, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Guy.brush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again if you find an already patched one the web it probably would be faster since the patch is kind of huge and is around the rom size .rared but whatever.


----------



## Augustburnsred (Jan 19, 2010)

This game was a nice time waster. i thought everyone was lying when they said this game was short . its would be amazing if this team did an original game instead of an anime rpg. i would love a xenogears 2 please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe a new chrono game.


----------



## janouis (Jan 19, 2010)

I always encounter random freezes through the game especially at the azure tower...i'm using acekard 2i with moonshell 2.06 and akaio 1.5.1 loader..


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 20, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> Hee hee I drew a map to work out that annoying Knight Chamber maze, here it is for anyone suffering on it.
> I hope that's the last maze argh!
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh...It took me 30 minutes to solve this stupid Knight Chamber Maze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't even have to use this >.>....(seriously)


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the undubbed version ^-^ The game is much better now
So now the game is more fun now that my mouth isn't hurting and the horrible voice acting isn't hurting my ears.
I would give this game a pretty high rating now ^-^


----------



## sa1amandra (Jan 20, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> JabbaFlap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After an hour, i gave up and googled a solution :/

I still think Morte sucks. Triple Fortified skills and she can't pull off a 10+hit AND her special comes at 30+ combos :/ USELSS.
Rhi'a ftw


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 20, 2010)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... The map is really easy to read for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Simply start at the bottom left go up three times, go right three times, go once down and then go left once.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 20, 2010)

EDIT: Here's a remake of JabbaFlap's Map (All Credits goes to JabbaFlap. All I did was make the map a little more clearer.) :::

*CODE:* *Start @ A1-C2-E3-G2-F4-E6-F8-D7-E5 CENTRAL SQUARE* (credits goes to JabbaFlap for the code)






He should've colored the MAIN SQUARES *PINK*, because that is the color of the important squares in the game. Why green...? If you found Taupy on the pink square at the SOUTH-WESTERN square, then that's the important square that leads to the pink square in the middle - IT'S *VERY* important! Otherwise, you'll just be going to useless squares.

TIPS

1) Remember, the pattern, when going through the warp-door, is up/down 2 squares (depending on the direction you're facing) and moves 1 square to the left/right (also depending on the direction you're facing. Please take notice that this pattern *ISN'T* for every warp-door. Although, this pattern is still important because some of the warp-doors use it. The last warp-door you need to go through to get to the middle square uses this pattern.

2) *FOCUS* mainly on the corners of the map and the pink squares on your map. 

3) Use the map above to help you. I know that it only shows the path to the middle of the maze, but all you really have to do is use the pattern I gave for Tip # 1 and use your common sense. Let's say you're facing north. If there is a warp-door right in front of you and if you go through that, you would go up 2 squares and 1 square to the left/right. Simplicity.

I would provide more information if someone could give me their Save File that are CURRENTLY on the Chambers of Knights. Thanks.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 20, 2010)

Just got this game. Kyrie has the worst voice acting since the Fire Emblem PoR and RD cast.


----------



## Takanato (Jan 20, 2010)

Kyrie's acting is one of the good ones>_> Its Rajiv's own whose sucks and guys..that maze is the easiest maze. You'll soon meet upon the Light temple and then The hallway of memories..which is fucking long..took me an hour to complete it. Also guys, Morte does suck, if you have her in ur party ure doomed to lose teh gamez. Also best persons to have in your party is The Dragon girl(Rhi'a) and Agan(Whip Boy lol) along with Kyrie of course. Also when you find the reserve ring which gives u exp while ur party member is in reserve..give it to Morte..you're going to have to use her at one point w/o Kyrie which was super hard for me. If you need game help or advice, you can ask questions, Mkay?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 20, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Kyrie's acting is one of the good ones>_> Its Rajiv's own whose sucks and guys..that maze is the easiest maze. You'll soon meet upon the Light temple and then The hallway of memories..which is fucking long..took me an hour to complete it. Also guys, Morte does suck, if you have her in ur party ure doomed to lose teh gamez. Also best persons to have in your party is The Dragon girl(Rhi'a) and Agan(Whip Boy lol) along with Kyrie of course. Also when you find the reserve ring which gives u exp while ur party member is in reserve..give it to Morte..you're going to have to use her at one point w/o Kyrie which was super hard for me. If you need game help or advice, you can ask questions, Mkay?


I've only been playing for a short while but I've unlocked quite a few moves. How do I use them instead of my default? 


How far are you into the game?


----------



## Takanato (Jan 20, 2010)

I've beaten all primal Lords, currently back in Clockwork Manor to pass another yet hard puzzle>_> this time with clock hands. What kind of moves are you talking about btw? Blood and life skills or melee?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 20, 2010)

Both. I have more than one blood move now, but I don't know how to set a button for it (Y).


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 20, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> EDIT: Here's a remake of JabbaFlap's Map (All Credits goes to JabbaFlap. All I did was make the map a little more clearer.) :::


Nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used green as that was the only working high-lighter I had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Doing Depths of memories now (what is it with mazes in this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
So nice to dump Morte and have Kyrie II back woo! red hair and wanting to rebuild the world Go Destruct Go !

Rhia with Black Barrel and 25% STR on 17 hits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kyrie with his sword on 12 hits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Taupy with Gods Hands and 25% AGI on 12 hits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How can I possibly lose now ?! ;-P


----------



## Takanato (Jan 20, 2010)

You can't Uncle...and Jabba hurry and beat Noctura Rex and the Wind Primal Lord so you can post a solution for Clockwork manor. Also I feel your pain now Jabba because ure about to do the most annoying maze ever which will take u 1-2 hours depending on how good your memory is. Also, Agan>Taupy lol.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 20, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> You can't Uncle...and Jabba hurry and beat Noctura Rex and the Wind Primal Lord so you can post a solution for Clockwork manor. Also I feel your pain now Jabba because ure about to do the most annoying maze ever which will take u 1-2 hours depending on how good your memory is. Also, Agan>Taupy lol.


I'm going to draw up that Depths of Memory area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, some awesome shops there (!) got that black barrel gun and gods hand for Taupy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you rate Niva that guy with white hair who killed Kyrie ? I see he is ninja stars so I'm guessing he should be good ;P

How many hits does Agan give you ?
Taupy has 550 AGL and only gets hit by bosses blood attacks/finishing moves (Mana Khemia has better combat I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Also I empower AGL on him and he has lots of turns now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rhia lv55 ATK 550
Kyrie lv54 ATK 450
Taupy lv55 ATK 450


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 20, 2010)

Depths of Memory Maze Solution

This maze is simple as Kyrie tells you where to go next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a drawing I made with the places to go in order to access the central square and kick Noctura Rex's butt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Note the boxes = the purple boxes in the game map.
Also Noctura Rex focussed his attack on Taupy which was Ace as his 500+ AGI meant he missed every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Consider going to the Accessort shop and buying those 100,000G AGI items - euqipped these give you more turns in battle and are ACE


----------



## Takanato (Jan 20, 2010)

Jabba hurry and beat the Wind Primal Lord lol...and get to clockwork and tell me how to solve the clock hands puzzle. Also Najiv sucks lol. Also Agan can make u faster with Fleeting Wind and although he gets hit every time, his attacks always hit my enemies xD. Also Agan can get into his specials easy because of his combos and he is faster than Taupy when it comes on to turns.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 21, 2010)

Passage of Time Maze Solution

The secret is to use the levers @ 11.
These give you +3 and -2 hours to use on the HOUR hand (bottom 1).
When used together they give you 3 - 2 = 1 hour advance.

So you go from 6 to 7, 8 etc all the way round the face.
I have noted all the rooms and contents, 3 nice chests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8 gives you lever shaft for 12 missing lever.
This lever advances the MINUTE hand (top 1) by +5 minutes.
So you can access 1 for boss fight against Lacertus Rex and 2 for a chest.






Easy Peasy


----------



## Takanato (Jan 21, 2010)

OMG TY


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 21, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> OMG TY


Hey glad to help out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though I think I missed some chests in Air Tower rushing it to solve Clockwork Manor


----------



## Takanato (Jan 21, 2010)

theres only 2 chests in Air Tower


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 21, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Just got this game. Kyrie has the worst voice acting since the Fire Emblem PoR and RD cast.
> 
> pretty much what i felt, i mean to me raji and morte's voice sound pretty alright, but kyrie's voice sounds just so wrong, its like the game isnt trying to tell u that he is just a country boy, no no, he is a villian and he should sound that way.
> 
> ...




To use the melee/air physical moves.

For melee, just keep pressing X or Y without switching. 

For spells, i don know.


----------



## Takanato (Jan 21, 2010)

Woot just beat Lacertus..Easiest boss ever..


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 21, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> You can't Uncle...and Jabba hurry and beat Noctura Rex and the Wind Primal Lord so you can post a solution for Clockwork manor. Also I feel your pain now Jabba because ure about to do the most annoying maze ever which will take u 1-2 hours depending on how good your memory is. *Also, Agan>Taupy* lol.



HELL NO. It's TAUPY > AGAN. The Little Bear is better than Agan. He can pack a punch.


----------



## Takanato (Jan 21, 2010)

Btw how do I use Revelation?, Is it passive? or can I switch spells?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 21, 2010)

My characters at the end of the game.

6th-Agan-Never used him much-too weak
5th-Morte-low combo
4th-Toppi-Speed! high combo! can pack a punch!
3rd-Naga-can buff entire team's ATK, AGI,and Moral or debuff the bosses (like the owl dodging) sadly he's weak so I stuck to skills
2nd-Rhi'a-highest combo (17hits!) can block debuffs
1st-Crimson Kyrie-one skill revives, full heal, and fix debuffs. another skill boosts speed like crazy(the final boss never even had a turn)(^.^)


----------



## Takanato (Jan 21, 2010)

And Raymond, you're wrong. Agan gets an uber whip that gives him +360 atk and some other stats that I'm ignoring


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 21, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Btw how do I use Revelation?, Is it passive? or can I switch spells?


Revalation>ALL
To use it you have to select life skills instead of your special attack when your BP meter gets full.


----------



## Takanato (Jan 21, 2010)

Ohhhhhh thanks...cuz my revelation is maxed currently > MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 21, 2010)

I gave up on SoD 

Main reason -- dialogue too slow
Secondary reason -- way too many random encounters


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 21, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh thanks...cuz my revelation is maxed currently > MWAHAHAHAHAHA








mine was empty and the final boss didn't get a turn...until "wrath&fortuna" insta-killed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dark Blade (Jan 21, 2010)

Woot! Love This game!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jan 21, 2010)

...ignore
...bad refresh


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 21, 2010)

Side Quests

I went back to Lysa and got treated with a cut-scene saying the tower had reversed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So now its Dark Tower woo! {shiver} anyhow beat Bad Kyrie and get *Destruct Blade* (!!)
+10 all stats and 100 HP for Crimson Kyrie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other towers also have new quests - Earth Tower gave up an uber weapon for Naga and old woman gives him uber armor
Azure Tower has some nice stuff for Morte


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 21, 2010)

The English dub of the game wasn't that bad to me. I was pretty fine with the dialogue and Story line. In fact, I thought some parts of the Story Line was funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Especially Taupy, the Little Man Bear and his girlfriend, Muffy (it was Muffy right?), the GIANT PINK TEDDY BEAR. HAHAHAHA, that was funny.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 21, 2010)

Taupy is the most badass teddy bear since Corduroy and is easily the best character in the game.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 21, 2010)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Taupy is the most badass teddy bear since Corduroy and is easily the best character in the game.


Yes his Gods and Demons fist with 25% AGI and then accesory to empower AGI makes him have tons of turns in battle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also he is hard to hit.
He gets for me 12 hits per 'Y' attack
Rhia still a-mazing @ 17 hits per 'Y' attack


----------



## alidsl (Jan 21, 2010)

If anyone has a save from just after porcus rex can upload it please?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 21, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> I gave up on SoD
> 
> 
> Secondary reason -- way too many random encounters



Download the latest temporary cheat database and use the no random encounters code.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 21, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was beating the swamp whale's ass (getting the silvervine for Felus Rex) the only person on my team that got hit (and only once) was Kyrie. It was awesome, but annoying at the same time because you were supposed to kill him by default, at least give the damn thing less HP. It took me ~8+ minutes to kill that thing.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 21, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> When I was beating the swamp whale's ass (getting the silvervine for Felus Rex) the only person on my team that got hit (and only once) was Kyrie. It was awesome, but annoying at the same time because you were supposed to kill him by default, at least give the damn thing less HP. It took me ~8+ minutes to kill that thing.


I think this game is unbalanced for sure, early on like you say bosses usually have a load of HP.
Later on you multi-hit with such large damage, even the elemental lords get ass-whipped in the 1st round only (!)
I like a game that rewards you with better stats, weapons, etc but this 1 hasn't got that balance right.

So like now I'm holding on the center volcanoe and doing side-quests, and getting MEGA gear, making easy battles a piece of cake ;-P


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 21, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> When I was beating the swamp whale's ass (getting the silvervine for Felus Rex) the only person on my team that got hit (and only once) was Kyrie. It was awesome, but annoying at the same time because you were supposed to kill him by default, at least give the damn thing less HP. It took me ~8+ minutes to kill that thing.



I just blew my special powers on that fat turd. Taupy's Blood Skill attack (forgot what it's called) dealt like 100-something damage each hit. When it was low, I just hit it with one of Kyrie's Blood Skills.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Taupy, how often is his double exp. quip activated? I let him get the final hit, thinking I would get an epic amount exp. from killing the boss, but he never said anything.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 21, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's really random. I got lucky and got double exp from a boss. Leveled 3 or 4 times each character. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I just got raped by those wolf things in the Chamber of Knights. Paralyzed me and raped me with their infinite turns. Then I kill one of them and the other OHKO both me and Rh'ia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: Again man! Wtf. the game is easy as hell all the way through then it turns into a rotten apple.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Fission said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip but what would be the point? Can't level up then?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Jan 22, 2010)

you shouldnt use it all the time,only when u dont want to have a random encounter.
thats what he mean,i think


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 22, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's code that activates random encounters by pressing L or R


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 22, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> I gave up on SoD
> 
> Main reason -- dialogue too slow
> Secondary reason -- way too many random encounters


Maybe check out the translation hack that puts all the English text into the Japanese game.  That way, the slow English VA will be removed, and the difficulty will be changed too.


----------



## jodogohoo1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I watched the anime this game was based on and it was alright, but is it possible to patch the audio so it's japanese instead of japanese english ? lol -_-


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 22, 2010)

I assume you meant Japanese instead of English.  
There is a patch for that, found in this topic: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=202610&st=90
However, there are glitches with this patch, such as the music freezing up sometimes.


----------



## jodogohoo1 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks man >_> my bad lol, also nice finger of death icon man


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 22, 2010)

TBH I don't get the freezing with my patch. I'm 7-9 hours into the game (after beating the snake one) and I never got the problems they have reported. 

@jodogohoo1 BTW you put Japanese instead of Japanese. It should be Japanese instead of English.


----------



## da_head (Jan 22, 2010)

hmm, might be a good reason to get that old ds out.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 22, 2010)

jodogohoo1 said:
			
		

> I watched the anime this game was based on and it was alright, but is it possible to patch the audio so it's japanese instead of japanese english ? lol -_-



I'm watching it now. Just saw the first episode. Yep, it's 'alright'.



Also I am writing a review on this game, should be done sometime before Monday.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 22, 2010)

Finished the game last night, disappointing there is no New Game+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Last 2 bosses are tougher Laucertus Rex and The Creator.
I think they may mimic what you do, so if you buff DEF they do same, etc
1st time round I buffed DEF, etc ans saw they did the same, then I couldn't get any hits on them ;P
2nd time through I just kept flurry attacking and they went down quickly.

Note Laucertus Rex will use Jade Zephyr spell which can kill your party.
I equipped Platinum accessory (Debuff II), Gold acc. (Debuff I) and Craftsman acc. (increase DEF).

The Creator just kept flurrying on the base and killed it quickly.
Made me laugh when the credits scrolled up the names of the 'voice artists', like great job valium dudes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ending is wack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also why go with Morte ? I would send Taupy off on a long errand to the Moon and get with Kitty


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jan 24, 2010)

JabbaFlap said:
			
		

> Finished the game last night, disappointing there is no New Game+
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Creator as in The Creator or The Creator as in the Crimson Sun?


----------



## JabbaFlap (Jan 24, 2010)

Story spoiler


Spoiler



She's a woman who turns out to be Kyrie's mum {gasp!} whom Kyrie then has to patricide to save the world {yippee!}. I just kept attacking the 'base' and didn't use any buffs. Nice game but no FF4 or DQ9




*edit*
Use the spoiler tag next time:

```
[spoiler]hidden text[/spoiler]
```


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 25, 2010)

argh, major spoiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Where's that bottle of bleach when i need it?


----------



## Sanderino (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for ruining the game for me Jabbaflap..


----------



## WildToushi (Feb 6, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Thanks for ruining the game for me Jabbaflap..



Thus why you don't read the thread.  You pop in, say 'good game', then pop out before anyone can slap you with a wet flannel filled with spoilers.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought patricide was meant to kill one's *father*...


Beat the game, however, and I do recommend it for download.


----------



## JabbaFlap (Feb 6, 2010)

I enjoyed much more Glory of Heracles which was in a word 'fun' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auto battles are always welcome and the AI did a great job bar the awful 'desperation' skill of Mr MeatHead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Replayability though is another question.

Looking forward to DQ9 ENG release this March I believe ?


----------

